# Ventilation



## jungle (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi can anyone direct me to some links with pictures on how to vent a grow room closet and what materials are needed. If you can desribe it with words only that would be fine also. Thank you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=16


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 29, 2008)

Just read through this section, loads of different ideas and solutions. I can say that as a new-ish member that you can find the answers to most of your question by reading through the many posts on here. Not only will you most likely find the solution you want, but also pick up a ton of other ideas.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, there is no single right way to vent a room.  How you need to vent your room will depend on your individual circumstances.  It depends on things like the size of your room, the type/wattage of your lights, the climate where you live, etc.  You want to keep the room temps between 60 and 80F and you want to exchange the air in the room 3-4 times a minute.  

If we knew a little more about your set up, we could probably get you going...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey *THG* do you meen "no single wrong way"? the right way is to find your cubic feet of grow area/room/tent/shed.  and use the exhaust that is greater then the area you are useing..and air exchange should be almost constant ..get your temps to 78 when lights on  68  when lights off..water/light/air+ :heart: = BIG BUDS..=  BIG SMILE

KEEP M GREEN


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Nov 29, 2008)

im in the same situation but i think i have it downpack already check my thread and check out my drawing. im a noob aswell but hey just showin my idea for my closet grow 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34694


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Nov 29, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hey *THG* do you meen "no single wrong way"? the right way is to find your cubic feet of grow area/room/tent/shed.  and use the exhaust that is greater then the area you are useing..and air exchange should be almost constant ..get your temps to 78 when lights on  68  when lights off..water/light/air+ :heart: = BIG BUDS..=  BIG SMILE
> 
> KEEP M GREEN



ive spoken with a OG grower who puts a pound off one plant and he said the same 77-78&#730; is were it at :hubba:


----------



## jungle (Nov 29, 2008)

I recieved my seeds today from the Netherlands. So thats a plus. First time buyer ever from a seed bank.  Easy rider and purple power. Easy rider is also known as Four Way. Plus the 20 free seeds. I would like to grow 3 easy riders and one mystery seed. Total of 4 plants.  the purple power for this Spring outdoors along the river. Back to the venting. The closet is 9 feet long by 3 and1/2 feet wide. Theres a shelf mounted against the wall 9 feet long by 1 and 1/2 feet wide. Its mounted six feet high. Im thinking about using the shelf as the cieling by extending it to close it up probably with some ply wood. I wont use all nine feet length of my closet as my grow room.  I was thinking like maybe it could be 5 feet long and 3 and 1/2 feet wide and a six foot cieling. I'm thinking about using two by fours. place one on the floor, one on both walls and one on the cieling as to make a door frame type thing. Then I'd velcro  black plastic to the frame as my door.  that way I can roll it up when I need to get the plants, and roll it back down when i exit. Above my makeshift cieling is about 3 feet of open space.  So i would like to dispose of warm air through the cieling and into some ductwork or out side.  Incoming air will have to come through the cieling or just by opening the door to the closet maybe 3 times a day. It is winter here. This room does not have a heat supply and wont have one till theres a small heater put in there and heat from the lights. I know you will have more questions but I will leave it at this for now. My initial thoughts was to have a small fan turned on with some flexible ductwork taped to it as to blow the warm air out throuigh the cieling and into ductwork or possibly through an old chimney stack. Theres a hole in the wall but I dont know yet if the chimney is closed off up on the roof. I need to get a ladder to get up on the roof. This is where I would like to expose of the warm air. Thanks


----------



## jungle (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok after your helpfull feed back I have figured out this growroom. Its going to work ok. Air cooled light vented through the chimney stack located 5 feet away. Cieling fan with plug in venting air into the room from the cieling.  Adequate airflow above the cieling. The final measurements of the room is basicly 4' x 4' x 6'.  I'm sprouting 4 mystery seeds 2 which were small and 2 which were large seeds, they have sprouted already. My 3 purple power and 3 Easy Rider have yet to sprout. Hope they will.  The sprouted seeds have been planted but yet to show them selves above the ground. 
it's been 24 hours for the 2 small seeds were planted and about 5 hours scince the 2 larger seeds were planted. So thanks everyone. I have a camera so maybe I can show some pics later.


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 1, 2008)

my closet is almost exactly like yours. i dont quite understand though how you are setting up your ventilation


----------



## jungle (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Jd, I'll try to explain. What i've learned and thought out recently. The air cooled light connects to a piece of flexible duct probly 6 inchs in diameter, which can withstand heat. My closet is about 10 feet high, but about 6 feet high is a wooden shelf. About 2 feet wide. I'm going to put a piece of plywood on top of the shelf sliding it to the wall so it makes a cieling covering up the open space. So the grow room will have a  6 foot high cieling. Above the newly made cieling is about four foot of space. This four feet of space is not completly sealed and air tight. There is duct work, That i can see, Hvac stuff creating  access to air from through out the rest of the building.
 I plan on cutting a hole in the plywood part of the cieling and running the flexible duct over to a whole in a wall which is the entry point to the chimney. The heat will enter there and it will go up a chimney.  The cieling fan is like you would find in most bathrooms. When you turn the light on the fan goes on and helps air out the bathroom. most bathrooms have them. I'll cut a hole in the plywood and put the bathroom fan upside down so it will work just the opposite pulling air into the grow room. This fan I belive can come with a plug, so I'll make a hole for it in the plywood and run it up into the fouir foot of empty space where there will be a plug in for it from ad extension cord. Does this make any sense. I'm new at this also but i think it will work.


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 2, 2008)

ok so its official we have THE EXACT SAME GROW CLOSET lol and i get everything you just said the only thing that was confusing is when u said ceiling fan lol 

this is a ceiling fan lol






but i know your reffering to a small bathroom exhaust fan. make sure u cant smell the grow from the outside of your house or from the actual chimney. Also the air your drawing in from the space above the plywood grow cieling is still enclosed when u close the closet door so its the same hot air isnt it? i didnt divide the closet totally like u plan on doing so i use the existing shelf to support my light and ballast. ill be running a similar fan to exhaust into my attic and will be drawing fresh air with a puller duct fan through a vent in another room


----------



## jungle (Dec 2, 2008)

This is confusing. lol I hope people arn't sitting in there chairs poping beer tabs as they watch this unfold. Anyways lol...yes it's a bathroom exhaust fan sucking cool air into the grow room, because it's turned upside down.  I might be confused how a cool air light system works. I was thinking the light  some how vented heat out and away from the bulb, but does it actually suck air to the bulb? I was thinking the exhaust fan would suck cool air into the room, while the light fixture blew hot airout of the room. If this is the case the hot air would travel through the flexible duct from the light fixture into the hole that enters the chimney, the chimney is way up high and i don't think the smell will be a problem. If I shut the door the grow room is air tight so to speak but the 4 feet above the new cieling is not and has plenty of access to cold air, because the adjoining rooms arnt heated. Only my apartment has heat.


----------



## jdmnismo300 (Dec 2, 2008)

yea you are really confused lol post pics and itll be easier to help you im no expert but i know the concept of it atleast


----------



## jungle (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't know how to put the pictures on yet. Sorry. But what I don't understand is this? Does an air cooled light emit hot air through a duct thats connected to it because it has a fan that blows the hot air away? If this be the case then my set up should work.

The grow room is air tight so to speak. If the main door is shut to the closet,  the closet still has access to much fresh air, and cool air cause it is winter here. At the top of the closet which is 10 feet high there is many openings where air can come into the closet. The upside down bathroom exhaust fan placed in the cieling of the 4x4x6 grow room, will have fresh supply. The grow room itself has a door and the grow room  basically is air tight and needs incoming air through the exhaust fan and outgoing air by the air cooled light.
If the Light emits hot air through a flexible duct which is connected to the light, the hot air will travel away from the grow room to the chimney and the hot air from the grow room will not enter into the closet but go outside. It will not go back into the closet and recirculate itself. I think this is the best I can do to explain it. Do you see any flaws in this set up idea? Thank you 

i have been looking at the UFO 90W LED GROW LIGHT just now. It covers a 5'x5' area. This just plugs in at 120 volts. Isn't as hot and would cover the area of my grow room. This is appealing to me for some reason. But i'm going to close up on this subject pretty soon and move on. My seeds are doing real well some are growing already, waiting for the four ways to sprout, they look like they might pop sometime today. ok let me know if you have anything else to say.


----------

